# Anyone live in Davao



## John 3232 (3 mo ago)

Let’s grab a coffee and chat any expats?

cheers

John


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There are many expats in Davao. I suppouse you can find many rather easy in place.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

John 3232 said:


> Let’s grab a coffee and chat any expats?
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


Sure, come over.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## marydarcy2005 (2 mo ago)

Hi, does anyone know the best money changer in Davao for Canadian $$$ - do you have a phone number
and address for them??? thanks, Darcy


----------

